# merchandising shop für eigene homepage



## drabbit (15. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob ich das jetzt im richtigen Forum poste, aber ich dachte mir hier passt es vielleicht gut rein.

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe eine kleine Homepage und möchte dort eine art Fanshop erstellen. Da es natürlich etwas aufwendig und teuer ist selber immer Artikel einzukaufen und alles auf Lager zu haben dachte ich mir dass ich diesen Shop über einen Drittanbieter lösen werde...

Folgende Seiten habe ich via Google gefunden:
http://www.merkando.de
http://www.spreadshirt.net

Kennt die von euch jemand bzw. könnt ihr mir was ähnliches/besseres empfehlen?

Meine Seite basiert übrigens auf Joomla - ich denke den Shop werde ich dann via iFrame einbinden müssen?!

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------

